# Tropidolaemus Subannulatus



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

From Southern Mindanao, Philippines.

Just sharing photos of my T. Subannulatus


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

dam thats one mean looking snake!!
very nice:2thumb:


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

that is a nice looking snake dude :no1:


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

now that looks meaner than a WDB


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Lovely viper, what camera are you using?


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> dam thats one mean looking snake!!
> very nice:2thumb:


Thanks Kirky.


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

Yorkshire Gator said:


> now that looks meaner than a WDB


Thanks Y Gator.



jase81 said:


> that is a nice looking snake dude :no1:


Thanks Jase 




snakemum said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Lovely viper, what camera are you using?


Hi I was using an old Nikon D90 + old 60mm macro lens and I was like a few inches away from the snake.


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

CrAcKeRbEtTaS said:


> Hi I was using an old Nikon D90 + old 60mm macro lens and I was like a few inches away from the snake.


(slade - merry christmas tune) Does your granny always tell ay that the old cams are the best? :lol2:.
Cant beat a good Nikon, the detail in the last picture is bang on but isn't rule number one of keeping hots ' never let any part of your body in strike distance' ? :lol2:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning species and some amazing photos.


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> (slade - merry christmas tune) Does your granny always tell ay that the old cams are the best? :lol2:.
> Cant beat a good Nikon, the detail in the last picture is bang on but isn't rule number one of keeping hots ' never let any part of your body in strike distance' ? :lol2:


Ha ha true that


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

Zimey said:


> Stunning species and some amazing photos.


Thanks Zimey


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

:mf_dribble:Awesome pic, but that close would be brown trousers time for most folks:lol2:


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

More photos :2thumb:


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice, that house geckos you're using? What else is on the menu? What set up are you using?


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Nice, that house geckos you're using? What else is on the menu? What set up are you using?


Yeah, that's a house Gecko. 

The Snake is housed in an old 10 gal tank. I have sphagnum moss inside with some garden soil in it + a small branch of tree. 

I just spray water in the snake's face for drinking and maintaining humudity.


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

awwwwwww:flrt: so adorable, i want one:flrt:


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol the way we should all drink. Does she ever come to ground? How often does she feed?


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Lol the way we should all drink. Does she ever come to ground? How often does she feed?


Whenever the small mice goes inside the thick moss the snake goes to the ground and hunt them.

I feed her twice a month with a small mice and depends on how many geckos I catch lol.


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

CrAcKeRbEtTaS said:


> Whenever the small mice goes inside the thick moss the snake goes to the ground and hunt them.
> 
> I feed her twice a month with a small mice and depends on how many geckos I catch lol.


I wish geckos were native to this country the food bill would be cheaper!!! :lol2:.

Do you not worry about paracites within the geckos at all? Id like to see a video of the hunt. Ive added you on facebbok hope you dont mind, just want to see more pictures : victory:


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> I wish geckos were native to this country the food bill would be cheaper!!! :lol2:.
> 
> Do you not worry about paracites within the geckos at all? Id like to see a video of the hunt. Ive added you on facebbok hope you dont mind, just want to see more pictures : victory:


I think I already confirmed your FB invitation. I just throw the wild caught house gecko into my Viper's tank, I don't even quarantine them lol.


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

CrAcKeRbEtTaS said:


> I think I already confirmed your FB invitation. I just throw the wild caught house gecko into my Viper's tank, I don't even quarantine them lol.


 
:gasp: You'd get whitch hunted for that in the UK :lol2: It must have built up an emune system, either that or your viper is now riddled with desiese :whistling2:

Can we see some shots of the set up? do you ever hadle with snake hooks? I'll have a look on facebook soon, i barely use it to be honist.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all, just strayed here from the 'normal' forum as I'm too skint to look at the classifieds and wanted some pretties to look at. That is one heck of a stunning viper, I am deeply envious but know that I couldn't keep a hot anyway... :-|:-|


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> :gasp: You'd get whitch hunted for that in the UK :lol2: It must have built up an emune system, either that or your viper is now riddled with desiese :whistling2:
> 
> Can we see some shots of the set up? do you ever hadle with snake hooks? I'll have a look on facebook soon, i barely use it to be honist.


I'm to lazy to take photos but will take some set up shot soon and post it here. 

Handle them with snake hooks ? yeah most of the time and handle them bare hand sometimes.


----------



## jmack (Jul 6, 2011)

because the shots are close, whats the size of that snake? is it rather small?


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

jmack said:


> because the shots are close, whats the size of that snake? is it rather small?


Some have been meassured at 130cm but these are large females, most average about 80cm with males being around 50cm and much slimmer than the females : victory:


----------



## philpitviper (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Idol Cracker. hahaha. nice shots! 

He and i live here in the Philippines, he's the one who coaxed me into keeping one (T.subannulatus) myself.


----------

